# [SOLVED] Runtime error in FSX



## edvedevenflow

Im trying to figure out how to get rid of a runtime error that I get when I host multiplayer sessions in Flight Simulator X. There is no predictable time at when the error occurs. I was in the midst of a 5 hour flight and session when it just occured. And when it does occur, it shuts down the game as well as the server. The specific error that I get is 
"R6025 Runtime error. Pure vital function call. I looked at the microsoft support page and it mentioned something about the .NET framework. I went reloaded and repatched the current version of the .Net framework and I still get the error. There is no way to predict when or if the error will occur. It just creeps up and then shuts everything down leaving myself and others extremely frustrated. Any help would be greatly appreciated. My computer specs are Pentium 4 3.2 ghz. 2gigs of RAM. OS is XP SP2 Video card is an ATI Radeon X1650 256 mb. Again, please help.


----------



## edvedevenflow

*Re: Runtime error in FSX*

-----Update-----
I uninstalled and then re-installed FSX and have had no further problems. I think I was having issues with some FS2004 files that my computer just didn't agree with. If anybody else has had similar problems, try uninstalling and then re-installing the software.


----------



## Sven2157

Hi Guys, 

This error is caused mainly by BAD progamming of 3rd party aircraft; generally gauge DLLS. What is happening is that the "custom" instrument gauge(s), was/were not properly coded and/or compiled correctly, and C++ is making a call to find some instruction that is not there. You can read more about this C++ error at Microsoft - here

This error can be fixed in FSX, by UNINSTALLING 3rd party aircraft. 

In order to be successful at this fix, you must make a note of ALL the files installed by EACH aircraft. I find it easier to unzip the files to a New Folder and then go into my FSX folder and locate each one. Then delete them all. 

In other words, try to remember when you started getting the error, then uninstall ALL the aircraft that you have installed prior and since then. Or you can start uninstalling aircraft, in reverse, untill the error stops. Once you have COMPLETELY uninstalled these airplanes, one by one reinstall them untill you get the error again. There you go, you found the one that is causing the problems! 

One thing I like to do, as I am sort-of a plane junkie, is I create an installer; using the Click-Team: Install Creator, which is a free download. This Wizard powered creator will also give you the option to create an UNINSTALLER. This will then give you a QUICk and easy way to get ALL bad files out at one time. 

Good Luck 

Sven2157 (SV2157)


----------



## 124simran

Sven2157 said:


> This error can be fixed in FSX, by UNINSTALLING 3rd party aircraft.
> 
> 
> Sven2157 (SV2157)


what is a 3rd party aircraft (sorry about the stupid question :xolconfus)
i also get this message, but i get it in free flight as soon as the loading is finished. i have had this message ever since i installed Real Environment Xtreme. what should i do?


----------



## 124simran

i have uinstalled REX (and so removing the runtime error) but now i get one of the normal error messages (fsx has encountered a problem & needs to close. sorry for any inconvenience. 
send error report don't send)

i used the SMS 772 which has had no previous problems.
thanks for the help!!


----------

